
Ask HN: Any minimal framework for small website? - damaru
There is a lot of huge framework for big web projects, but there seems to be a need or a place for medium project. I&#x27;ve used Angular on some projects but it seems quite big complex and actually not needed for smaller sites. Ember.js is actually interesting even for smaller site, but still the complexity is a tad daunting.<p>I&#x27;ve used a mix of handlesbar.js and json for the content, but often feel limited and looking for some sort of small router, adding to that something like bootstrap, although heavy, creates a interesting minimal mix.<p>Is there something the wild that answer that need for smaller (few pages, gallery, contact form, maybe a minimal blog) type of site (and no not wordpress, lets keep it static)!
======
panic
Maybe this is an odd question, but… why do you need a framework? Could you use
plain HTML, CSS, and JavaScript?

~~~
hilti
Completely agree on this for small websites! I use "oldschool" HTML, CSS and
simple PHP includes for stuff like navigation, footer, etc. It's easy to
maintain and fast. My workflow looks like this: Buying template/theme at e.g.
Wrapbootstrap.com and then moving reuseable stuff like navigation,
breadcrumbs, footer into PHP snippets and include them. Finally using
mod_rewrite via .htaccess for nice links. Deployment / syncing is done by a
simple BASH script which uses rsync command.

------
dylanhassinger
I built this:
[https://github.com/dylanized/minimos](https://github.com/dylanized/minimos)

------
lj3
There's always static site generators, like Jekyll or Hugo. Set up a template
in html, write content in markdown, run it all through Hugo or Jekyll and BAM!
Static html and css.

If you don't have anything interactive on the site, you don't need any JS at
all.

------
qaq
Unless you need to support "really old" browsers you don't really need a
framework

------
lightlyused
Mithril is nice.

